# Ploybettas Super Red HMPK attempt #2



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I threw these guys in on the 26th. This time in a 4 gallon tub filled halfway with a heater and a plastic plant. There was a nest that night and the next day they spawned....all day. I had to leave at around 3:45 that day and they were still wrapping. I got home at midnight-ish and I was happy to see her swimming at the front of the tub and him at the back tending the eggs. She went back to her tank. On the 28th I noticed only a few bad eggs (vs the TONS from the last spawn). Then yesterday I removed him and put him back in his tank. Today I added 1/2 gallon of water to the tub and fed them some VE.

Here's a video from their last spawn:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8A2Q5exK6w&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like everything is going pretty good so fsr. Good luck with them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

How old are the fry today Dominic?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

4 days. I'm going to start feeding BBS soon.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> 4 days. I'm going to start feeding BBS soon.


Oh i see. Sounds good. Any pictures? Also BBS is the best and i think the most affective. What do you think is the best?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think natural food is the best. My guppy fry are never fed....they eat infusoria and scraps from the adult guppies and bettas and they grow up quickly. I keep my breeding tubs near windows for infusoria. Since bettas are more sensitive than guppies I feed them vinegar eels and BBS as well as some egg yolk. And no pics...yet :/ My phone camera is bein weird and don't get me started on my DSi camera.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I think natural food is the best. My guppy fry are never fed....they eat infusoria and scraps from the adult guppies and bettas and they grow up quickly. I keep my breeding tubs near windows for infusoria. Since bettas are more sensitive than guppies I feed them vinegar eels and BBS as well as some egg yolk. And no pics...yet :/ My phone camera is bein weird and don't get me started on my DSi camera.


Well DSi cameras dont exactly have the best quality picture. Also how know that the guppies are eating the infusoria.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well they'll be alive xP I get HUGE amounts of it...it clouds my tank it's so bad. I know it's infusoria and not just cloudy water because it's tiny white dots that move around.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Well they'll be alive xP I get HUGE amounts of it...it clouds my tank it's so bad. I know it's infusoria and not just cloudy water because it's tiny white dots that move around.



Its actually visible?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The larger variety is. There are different kinds of micro organisms.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> The larger variety is. There are different kinds of micro organisms.


Oh I get it.
So how long do you feed them infusoria?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Bettas or guppies? Guppies grow quick so no big deal there on feeding but bettas are put on small live food within the first few days.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Bettas or guppies? Guppies grow quick so no big deal there on feeding but bettas are put on small live food within the first few days.


Oh yea i was talking about bettas. And I figured that because bettas are hardy fish kind of.


----------

